# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  Nokia Data Package Manager 2012.18.0

## mohamed73

New version 2012.18.0 of the Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is  available. This version should be used on all service levels, it  replaces both earlier versions of the Data Package Manager Tool  Data Package Manager Lite v 2011.24.1 for Levels 1-2Data Package Manager 2011.50.1 
 Releases of the DPM Lite tool have been discontinued, please  uninstall DPM Lite 2011.24.1 from your PC before you install DPM  2012.18.0 or newer.  *Introduction:* 
  Nokia Data Package Manager is a service software tool which provides following functions:  Real Time downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)Scheduled downloading of product software files via online connection from Nokia Firmware Repository (FiRe)Search function and creation of filters for the data you need to download.Checking and organizing your locally installed product software content. 
 Nokia Data Package Manager Tool is an independent tool, but it can  also be used on same PC with other Nokia Service Software Applications,  such as Phoenix or Care Suite
 Please refer to the attached user guide document for more details and instructions *Changes and Improvements from previous version 2011.50.1:*  Correted Genius case #186673: ‘Download error’ if use Network folder to store data packages   ترجمة غوغل   

> نسخة جديدة من أداة 2012.18.0 بيانات مدير مجموعة نوكيا هو متاح. وينبغي استخدام هذا الإصدار على جميع مستويات الخدمة، فإنه يستبدل كل الإصدارات السابقة من إدارة البيانات أداة حزمة 
>      البيانات حزمة إدارة لايت V 2011.24.1 لمستويات 1-2
>      بيانات مدير مجموعة 2011.50.1 
> وقد تم وقف إطلاق أداة لايت DPM، يرجى إلغاء تثبيت DPM لايت 2011.24.1 من جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك قبل تثبيت DPM 2012.18.0 أو أحدث. 
> مقدمة: 
> نوكيا مدير مجموعة البيانات هو أداة البرمجيات التي توفر خدمة المهام التالية: 
>      الوقت الحقيقي تحميل الملفات برنامج المنتج عبر اتصال عبر الإنترنت من نوكيا البرامج الثابتة مستودع (النار)
>      تحميل الملفات من المقرر البرمجيات المنتج عبر اتصال عبر الإنترنت من نوكيا البرامج الثابتة مستودع (النار)
>      وظيفة البحث وإنشاء مرشحات للبيانات تحتاج إلى تحميل.
> ...

   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## 1wajeeh

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر يا ملك

----------


## ابوسجاد الطائي

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكم

----------


## ابوسجاد الطائي

حياكم الله

----------


## ابوسجاد الطائي

كم انتم معقدون تضعون العراقيل على العضو من اجل تنزيل برنامج واحد

----------


## mohamedtaha

موضوع شيق

----------


## mohamedtaha

شكرا لكم

----------


## mohamedtaha

مشكور رررررررر

----------


## mohamedtaha

جميل لهذا الموضوع

----------


## mohamedtaha

اريد البرنامج الرائع

----------


## mohamedtaha

اين الموضوع

----------


## sahand

saDASFDGFCASSFCA

----------


## RRGGHH

مششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## فاضل عواد

يبدو ان جهودكم مميزة وهذا ما يفرحنا

----------


## islem

مشكوووووووور

----------


## smsm.malak012

شكرا لك اخي الكريم منتظر روابطة مباشره

----------


## fax9

شكرا لك على المجهود

----------

